# Heating?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Does anyone have any type of heating in their shed ? Im going to insulate it,will this be enough?
The weather is quite mild at the moment,was thinking more about the winter.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they don't need heating but you might .I have none but it would be nice at times.Summer time heat is more of a headache than winter cold.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

As Sarah says, so long as they have plenty of bedding they'll be fine but you might want some kind of heater. I use a simple electric fan heater, just put it on to feed up, makes it a lot easier.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

SarahC said:


> they don't need heating but you might .I have none but it would be nice at times.Summer time heat is more of a headache than winter cold.


Thankyou  yeah think I'm going to have to wrap up , an electric fan any good for summer? going to fit a mesh door so I can have the doors open.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

pauly said:


> As Sarah says, so long as they have plenty of bedding they'll be fine but you might want some kind of heater. I use a simple electric fan heater, just put it on to feed up, makes it a lot easier.


Yes I think I might look into something like that  thankyou


----------

